# Headache



## inneist (Aug 14, 2006)

Save me, can only externally..


----------



## nitefly (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh noes, you got the blue screen of doom!


----------



## TommiP (Aug 15, 2006)

U got a back up?????


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2006)

Ouch! 
This one's a nasty headache!


----------



## JDS (Aug 15, 2006)

That's usually the sign of either a bad drive or a bad controller - usually built into the system board, especially on laptops.  More times than not it's the drive itself going bad.  I'd get a good backup of everything important to you sooner than possible either to a thumb drive or CD/DVD.


----------



## inneist (Aug 15, 2006)

I can hear noises...I take that something is broken inside...And Windows keep telling me ***.exe is damaged, run Chkdsk...So I suppose it's the drive problem.

Thanks, JDS!


----------



## benaccent (Aug 15, 2006)

noises are bad, back it up asap


----------



## jwkwd (Aug 15, 2006)

Good picture though !!


----------

